# Festplatten im SATA Raid einzeln Nutzen



## kevstar (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

kann ich mit einem Sata Raid Controller die beiden angeschlossenen Festplatten auch ohne "Raid" nutzen? Möchte gern eine als System Partition nutzen und die andere als Daten Festplatte.

vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Georg Melher (17. Dezember 2003)

Natürlich kannst Du auch beide einzeln nutzen. Solange kein RAID konfiguriert ist, werden beide HDDs gehandelt, wie Du es gewohnt bist.


----------



## kevstar (21. Dezember 2003)

*SATA Raid*

Hallo,

ich habe bis jetzt nur eine SATA Platte angeschlossen. Diese wird aber nicht erkannt. Liegt es daran, dass ich dort zwei anschliessen muss?
(Es ist ein On-Board SATA Raid Controller vom A7N8X deluxe)
Oder wie läuft das?
Ich komme nicht in die RAID Configuration, vor dem Booten des Systems, herein.

gruß


----------



## CaptainC (7. April 2004)

> jetzt nur eine SATA Platte angeschlossen


Hab das selbe Problem mit dem Mainbord in verbindung mit einer SATA Platte!
Schreib mal bitte einer, der es funktionsfähig hat bzw wie er es erreicht hat.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MCrookieDe (8. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich würds ja gern mal ausprobieren, nur eine Festplatte anzuschließen, aber dann wäre meine Raid-Konfiguration futsch 

Davon mal abgesehen: Du willst eine Systempartition haben und eine Daten Partition? Das kannst du doch auch mit Raid 0 machen. Das Raid lässt beide Festplatten als eine erscheinen. Und diese kannst du dann ganz normal z.B. mit dem Windows-Setup in 2 Partitionen unterteilen.
Ich hab beispielsweise 4 Partitionen. (Bei 2 Festplatten im Raid 0 verbund.)
(Asus A7N8X deluxe)

In das Bios vom Raid Controller kommst du mit Strg + A wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Du musst aber beim booten warten bis auf dem Bildschirm irgentwas von Raid steht, und dann erst drücken. Du musst aber schnell sein, die Anzeige geht schnell vorbei.


----------



## fluessig (8. April 2004)

Ich hab das Mainboard auch, aber keine S-ATA Platte. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss man im normalen BIOS noch eine Einstellung vornehmen um den Anschluß zu benutzen oder?


----------



## server (9. April 2004)

Hi,
Wenn ihr ins RAID BIOS kommt, erstellt einfach ein ARRAY mit nur einer Platte und die dann als JBOD.
Vielleicht geht das....


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

In die Raid-Bios-Einstellung mit der F12-Taste. Da müsste die Platte erscheinen!

UND SEHR WICHTIG: Um bei einer Windows-Installation die Platte zu sehen musst du bvor du überhaupt anfängst zunächst eine Treiber-Diskette erstellen. Der Inhalt dafür ist auf der Treiber-CD! Das muss eine Diskeette sein Beim XP/2000 -Setup wird dann SOFORT wenn man was blaues zu sehen bekommt unten klein angezeigt: "Zur Installation eines SCSI/RAID Treibers eines Drittanbieters die F6-Taste drücken". Da musst du wieder schnell sein und F6 drücken. Die vorher erstellte Diskette mit den Treibern muss dann eingelegt werden und  "s" gedrückt werden. Dann drückst du "Enter" und wählst: "Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATALink Serial ATA Controller" aus und nochmal "Enter". Danach geht dann die Windows-Installation weiter.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, DSARAB


----------



## morle (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

ich hab im Grunde genau das oben genannte Problem: Ich möchte nur eine S-ATA Festplatte anschliessen und nutzen. Nur scheiter ich schon in den Anfängen. Ich kann nicht in das RAID Menu und die Festplatte erkennen. Im Handbuch meines Motherboards steht, dass ich mit Strg+S bzw. F4 wären des POSTS reinkomme, geht aber nicht. Und im BIOS finde ich auch nichts über SATA bzw RAID Einstellungen.
Eigentlich wollte ich genau die Schritte befolgen, die DSARAB genannt hat, nur wie komme ich dann ins RAID-BIOS?

Bitte um Hilfe

Mfg

Morle


----------

